# Youth staff for wicked 1 strings!



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

First off we would like to thank all the youth for appling it was very hard to just narrow it down to 20 with so many great applications!!!
Here is the 2010 youth field staff!!!!

1.tyler graham - 2.corey wright

3.hailey gurewich - 4.brandon shaw(me)

5. spencer lee - 6.lukas raush

7.matthew raush - 8.brenton baumer

9.tanner stenglein - 10.gary blevins

11. cade thompson -- 12. tim mowen

13noah grijak - 14.rob thomson

15.chris luman - 16.kevin benedict

17.chase thompson - 18. matt claspell

19.josh claspell - 20.nickolas meeks


all staffers please pm Hoyt68 with all your contact info and congrat
also your parent MUST sigh your contract to be put on our staff so make sure they approve of it!!!
please put us in yours or your parents sig.
Thanks from everyone at wicked1strings and lets have a great year!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Well I got selected for the staff, so Im just waiting for the contract to be sure its something I wanna do. 
Congrats to everyone who made it


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

congrats to those who made staff


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> Well I got selected for the staff, so Im just waiting for the contract to be sure its something I wanna do.
> Congrats to everyone who made it


same here


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Yea congrats for everyone else who made it. and thanks to Hoyt68 for picking us.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

corpralbarn said:


> Yea congrats for everyone else who made it. and thanks to Hoyt68 for picking us.


yes thanks alot


----------



## oneshotthompson (Sep 20, 2009)

yes thank you


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

Congrats to those who made it, thanks Wicked 1 bowstring for the chance to be on your staff even though I didn't make it.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Welcome to the staff guys! Congrats


----------



## kiwi1998 (Jan 7, 2010)

I made it!!
Congrats to all the rest of you that part of the youth staff!:thumbs_up


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats never heard of wicked 1


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

sweet i got picked i missed my name the first two times i read through it haha


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I got the last spot! hoyt 68 pm-ed me and asked if I wanted it and i agreed, now i just have to sign the contract as soon as it is e-mailed to me and i will be officially on the Wicked 1 Strings Youth Staff!!


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I got the last spot! hoyt 68 pm-ed me and asked if I wanted it and i agreed, now i just have to sign the contract as soon as it is e-mailed to me and i will be officially on the Wicked 1 Strings Youth Staff!!


sweet:shade:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

LittleBucker said:


> sweet:shade:


Sent the contract in the mail today, it's got a long ride from Central Florida to California, now i just have to earn some money to buy a bowstring from them.


----------



## LittleBucker (Dec 22, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Sent the contract in the mail today, it's got a long ride from Central Florida to California, now i just have to earn some money to buy a bowstring from them.


me to lol:shade:


----------

